# CFB Winnipeg



## Honest_Canadian (23 Aug 2019)

What are the women like around CFB Winnipeg?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Aug 2019)

Honest_Canadian said:
			
		

> What are the women like around CFB Winnipeg?



The same as anywhere else—It depends on what the person who’s asking is like.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Aug 2019)

Honest_Canadian said:
			
		

> What are the women like around CFB Winnipeg?



This isn't a dating site.   :


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (23 Aug 2019)

Is he talking about CFB Winnipeg, Alberta?


----------



## RocketRichard (23 Aug 2019)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Is he talking about CFB Winnipeg, Alberta?


[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicineman (23 Aug 2019)

Honest_Canadian said:
			
		

> What are the women like around CFB Winnipeg?



By and large, they're biologic females...some not so much though.  

You guess which ones though.

MM


----------

